

Hurricane: An Infinitely Scalable Messaging System - someone13
http://icheishvili.github.com/hurricane/

======
jameskilton
The project page never uses the word "infinitely", simply "scalable". The
project is obviously very new, but I have to note:

* There's no use of OTP anywhere.

* It has an inferior re-implementation of a supervisor

* None of the language implementations use BERT[1], but instead re-implements this in ways that will make common users of that language cringe (particularly Ruby)

* Does the author realizes that scalability is a lot harder than just using erlang's built-in node graph system?

Don't get me wrong, I wish the author the best, but using Erlang comes with a
number of assumptions, and without these it's going to be hard to be taken
seriously, especially in a field that's well dominated by RabbitMQ and
ActiveMQ.

[1]<http://bert-rpc.org/> bottom of page has implementations of BERT
serializers in many languages

------
coutud
Hum, I'm not overly impressed. Yes, erlang is nice, and I guess that using it
to create some messaging broker is probably good, but I don't see what this
projects adds compared to zeromq for example. 0MQ having the advantage of its
large community, company-backed development, and (most importantly) brokerless
messaging ...

------
dy
Looks very cool - some suggestions for the README:

\- who's sponsoring and using this?

\- how does it compare to other message buses

\- why should someone consider moving [0mq, rabbit, activemq] to this?

~~~
someone13
For the record - I'm the submitter, but not affiliated with this project in
any way - I just saw it on /r/programming over at Reddit and figured that some
of the people here might be interested :-)

